# Hunting Turkeys?



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Who among you has had good success getting your Turkey when you have had a tag to hunt them here in Utah? 

Please let me know. I have heard from some that there is over crowding. I personally have not seen it. Have you been successful?

Maybe some have gotten a LE tag and just have not gotten into the birds or have run into other problems.

What are some of your hunting stories? Good or bad?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I've had one tag and killed one turkey. I'm 100%!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I've had 1 tag and killed I turkey so im a 100% as well. I drew again this year so maybe ill be 200% 

Daughter hag a general tag last year and killed one after 11 straight days of hunting.

It is hard to find good turkey hunting on public land because they like to roost in the cottonwoods near water. Most of this land is privite in Utah. If its not its crawling with people.


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

I drew a LE tag about 5 years ago and filled my tag. I bought an over-the-counter tag last year and got lucky again. It looks like I drew another LE tag this year, so we'll see if the string of luck continues. Here's a picture from last spring's hunt. It was one of my favorite days ever.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Sure shot,,,I LOVE that photo. Instant classic .

here's a few recent ones...
2011.
[attachment=4:3bcsxpvh]2011 trk.jpg[/attachment:3bcsxpvh]

2010.
[attachment=3:3bcsxpvh]100_1590.jpg[/attachment:3bcsxpvh]

2009.
[attachment=2:3bcsxpvh]127916-R1-15-16Asmall.JPG[/attachment:3bcsxpvh]

My first one with a bow..
[attachment=1:3bcsxpvh]100_1510.jpg[/attachment:3bcsxpvh]

My older boys 1st bird.[attachment=0:3bcsxpvh]tyler 1st.JPG[/attachment:3bcsxpvh]

My wife has killed a couple too but I guess there not on the computter yet.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

2 GS tags. 2 LE tags. 4 birds. 100%. i drew another LE tag this year, and im looking forward to it! for me, the GS hunts have been easier than the LE hunts. the birds on the GS hunt have been easier to locate than on the LE hunt. i think its because everyone POUNDS the popular spots for turkeys opening day of the LE hunt which, sends birds everywhere and puts them into hiding for a bit. by the time the GS hunt rolls around, they have found the places to hang out where they feel safe.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice. Thanks for posting up the photos as well. Looks to me like success is good among those who put in the work.

Anyone that has not had success with either LE or general?

Who among you has hunted out of state? And had success?


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

horsesma said:


> Anyone that has not had success with either LE or general?


3 or 4 tagges. Batting zero. It's been fun learning how to hunt something new. Each time I've been out I've been able to add a new dimension to my understanding of these wonderful birds. It's a wonderful time of year with all the new growth and I am already looking forward to a new year. At the pace I'm going, I figure I still a couple of years away from tagging one.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Last year I had a LE tag for Central. No real pressure from other hunters that I saw, but the birds were just not vocal. I managed to get a shot at a good tom and knocked him down, but he got up and was off to the races. I looked for 4 hours with no luck. I punched my tag and was done hunting even though there was still a few days left. I knew that bird was not going to make it. Still one of the best hunting experiences ever. Had to cover a lot of ground and learned a lot about turkey hunting last year.

The year before on general season it was awesome. Birds gobbling everywhere. Tagged out early. Still plenty of snow down low and I think it got them started late. Went out scouting before the season started and could not even get access to the normal hunting spots because the snow was too deep. I'm sure it was hard on the LE people at least where I hunt.

Hunting is what you make of it. If you put the time in and don't have too high of expectations you will have a good experience if you tag out or not. IMHO!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I've had one LE permit and my wife has had one LE permit on a different year. We both got our birds - I shot mine the third day hunting and she got hers on the first.

I've also had two GS tags and punched both as well. The difference was I had to work ALOT harder to get those turkeys and unfortunately, I had to ambush both toms instead of calling them in. The spot I hunt gets hit pretty hard so the birds are tough to fool after the first week of the season. I love that time of year though. Spring time and gobblers go hand in hand!


----------



## clintonias42 (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a 13 year old son who watches hunting shows every night and is convinced we will get a GS tag and shoot one on opening.  we have never really gotten into turkeys and I believe they do not really live here  do they stay as high as they can near the snow? Thanks


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

most of them follow the snow line to a certain point, but once they get to a spot they like, they'll stay. if you are gonna hunt GS birds, stay away from the first 3 days of the hunt. theres guys behind every tree, its worse than the rifle deer hunt as far as people are concerned, no joke. find an area out of the way and start looking there. ive just used a call to locate birds, then i'll try to sneak in for a shot, or try to intercept them as they go to and from the roost. if you've got a little common sense, the hunting really isnt THAT hard. in my opinion, its alot like hunting deer during the GS hunts. i use the same methods and it works pretty good. people generally tend to make it harder than it needs to be. it also never hurts to silently walk up and down game trails in turkey country, paying attention to whats around you and the noises you hear... be ready to shoot at any given time.... :O•-:


----------

